
Anyone wanna join on open source reservation tennis courts app? - sasha_fishter
I&#x27;m working on a tennis web&#x2F;mobile app, and I want to open source tennis court reservation system. Anyone wanna join? I&#x27;m using Laravel &#x2F; VueJS&#x2F; Tailwind for now, but any good tech stack are more than welcome. Sounds interesting?
======
Austin_Conlon
I’m interested in testing, and might contribute to the iOS app.

~~~
sasha_fishter
That's cool...Please contact me at info at sliceer.net for details

